# ECU Not Reading - Fault codes 01314 and 01177



## deathbomb843 (Jan 13, 2013)

2003 Jetta 1.8t with a flashed ecu, working 100%. Driving along and the car starts acting funny and finally dies out. Car cranks but doesnt start, can hear the fuel pump working so it has to be in the ecu. No CEL light on the cluster but the esr traction control light stays on.

Replaced crank sensor: checked the resistance on it and get 0.88 ohms, replaced ignition switch, had the ecu sent out and reflashed and tested and was told its 100% working, checked grounds next to ecu, tested relays 100 and 428 in the engine bay, as well as checking and reseating fuses #10, #29, #34 and #43 in the fusebox.

Scanned with a vagcom scanner and cannot connect to 01 Engine, but can get into 17 Instruments, which has fault codes 01314 and 01177 stored in it. Wiping them does nothing, as they immediately come back. Went to block 125 and reads: Engine=0, and ABS=1, so the ecm is offline.

So basically ive been through all the threads about this and people go back and forth about it and then just stop updating the thread so there's no answers. Has ANYONE had similar problems to this and had a successful fix? Really stumped on this and want to get this back up and running.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No auto-scan here or part scan of what can talk ends with nothing provided here sir.


----------



## deathbomb843 (Jan 13, 2013)

*[email protected]*

I scanned the ecu and got into instruments, but cant get into 01 engine. 


Here is the partial scan of 17 Instruments:



Friday, 26 July 2013, 19:59:18.

VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.2

Control Module Part Number: 1J0 920 906 J

Component and/or Version: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V11

Software Coding: 07232

Work Shop Code: WSC 06411

VCID: 2F1190BFFE05

Additional Info: 3VWSE69M83M063431 VWZ7Z0B5645645

3 Faults Found:

01177 - Engine Control Unit

64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent

01314 - Engine Control Module

49-00 - No Communications

01304 - Radio
49-00 - No Communications


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

What about the rest of the scan of other modules?

Please advise.


----------



## deathbomb843 (Jan 13, 2013)

*[email protected]*

Sorry it took alittle while, I have scans of all the individual blocks i could get into. Hope this helps you out, I'm starting to think it may be a fried ecu.

3-ABS Brakes
VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.2
Thursday, 01 August 2013, 19:32:23.
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 907 379 K
Component and/or Version: ASR FRONT MK60 0103
Software Coding: 0018945
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
VCID: 321799CBED37
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication


15-Airbags
VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.2
Thursday, 01 August 2013, 19:33:48.
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 909 605 F
Component and/or Version: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001
Software Coding: 12340
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
VCID: 2721789FD6F5
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent


17-Instruments
VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.2
Thursday, 01 August 2013, 19:35:40.
Control Module Part Number: 1J0 920 906 J
Component and/or Version: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V11
Software Coding: 07232
Work Shop Code: WSC 06411
VCID: 2F1190BFFE05
Additional Info: 3VWSE69M83M063431 VWZ7Z0B5645645
5 Faults Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G)
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G)
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
01177 - Engine Control Unit
64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-00 - No Communications
01304 - Radio
49-00 - No Communications 


19-CAN Gateway
VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.2
Thursday, 01 August 2013, 19:36:20.
Control Module Part Number: 6N0 909 901 
Component and/or Version: Gateway KCAN 0001
Software Coding: 00006
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
VCID: F093D3C3A3BB
2 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-00 - No Communications
01304 - Radio
49-00 - No Communications 


25-Immobilizer
VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.2
Thursday, 01 August 2013, 19:37:48.
Control Module Part Number: Bit teA dre ss
Component and/or Version: e 17 eingeben 
Software Coding: 
Work Shop Code: 
VCID: 5AC7116BD507
No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
a communication error ocurred



46-Central Convience
VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.2
Thursday, 01 August 2013, 19:41:04.
Control Module Part Number: 1C0 959 799 C
Component and/or Version: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0003
Software Coding: 00258
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
VCID: 3701A8DF0655
Additional Info: 1C1959801A 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0004
Additional Info: 1C1959802A 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0004
Additional Info: 1C0959811A 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0004
Additional Info: 1C0959812A 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0004
6 Faults Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220)
54-10 - Incorrectly Equipped - Intermittent
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
54-10 - Incorrectly Equipped - Intermittent
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222)
54-10 - Incorrectly Equipped - Intermittent
00931 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Right (F223)
54-10 - Incorrectly Equipped - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220)
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01359 - Internal Central Locking Switch: Passenger Side (E198)
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Could be because you are using an unapproved/inactivated version of VCDS lite.
Please correct this.

Please check all fuses and connections.
Ignition switch function and the ecu supply voltage relay for the engine ecu.

Check to see if you have the power and grounds needed at the ecu plug.


----------



## Kastan1234 (Sep 22, 2003)

*same issue*

IM having same exact issue, anyone figure this out and what it was????


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

What using a pirated version of VCDS Lite?


----------



## jes1789 (Feb 20, 2013)

Did you ever resolve this? Im having the exact same problem on my 04 Jetta 1.8t and am at my wits end...


----------



## 04v-dubGLI (Sep 29, 2011)

bump, same exact problem.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No help for threads with BS scans.............


----------

